# Sons first and second buck....



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is my sons first buck he was 12. 
Tree stand 25 feet high in a split truck maple we face each other...a perfect tree in the perfect place...with almost perfect kids...










narrrow rack though...but still a ten, a 1.5 year old deer.









Here he is a year later...dad...I see one...











































I was 19 before I got my first deer


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Good for you OAC, I'll bet it makes you proud to have him with you doing something you love. I never hunted with my dad, he was too sick and died way too young. I never got to hunt with my son either as he has had lifelong health problems and really never enjoyed the outdoors. He was kind of by necessity an indoor person. I am able to hunt with my son in law occasionally now and I really enjoy teaching someone what I have learned. Looks like the boy could put some wheels on that last deer's shoulder mount and make a scooter. Nice handlebars.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes BD...you are quite correct. I am blessed to be able to enjoy doing what I love with him...he loves it too my duaghter too.

As I read your note...I had a sad and happy feeling all at once. Your words hung very true and these times are often too easy to take for granted ! Health, living in a country where we can do these things, having a family. My father and I used to fish and hunt..he is still here and although he is not physically healthy, He is mentally allert. I am blessed, thank you for helping me see that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's great to see a young person who is being taught the art of hunting in a proper way. I've seen a few who's parents could use a lesson or two. You are truely blessed Oac.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I am...and I know it too...just need to share it more and in more places...anyone want to send me on a african hunt ???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The check is in the mail !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Great thanks YD...maybe I should sell my bridge too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would sincerely hope that you are refering to your water crossing device as opposed to your dental work. Although if you are in need of dental work i can recommend a dentist who does good work at a fair price. And he lives in your area !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Good for you OAC, I'll bet it makes you proud to have him with you doing something you love. I never hunted with my dad, he was too sick and died way too young. I never got to hunt with my son either as he has had lifelong health problems and really never enjoyed the outdoors. He was kind of by necessity an indoor person. I am able to hunt with my son in law occasionally now and I really enjoy teaching someone what I have learned. Looks like the boy could put some wheels on that last deer's shoulder mount and make a scooter. Nice handlebars.


Ditto to your statement bar-d, just about the same story as yours, got the wife hunting 5 yrs ago and we've been together for 6, got to go out with the stepdaughter this year, also love to teach anyone who will put up with me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I sure haven't taken a buck that big yet!

It's awesome when your dad is your best friend and hunting partner. Now living 900 miles from "home", I'll miss the regular whitetail season in MO this year. Though every time Dad comes out to visit he manages to bring a rifle or two along just in case something goes down, LOL.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Fathers and Sons are the best...Being both I know my blessings. Ebbs count your blessings too, to have a dad who is able to make the trip to see you is a father who knows you.

I am not sure how old you are...but taking a large buck is a matter of knowing where and waiting...I have not taken too many but they are about. Being patient is a number one. Taking and having the time is what is needed. You know the saying...location location location...it holds true with deer too. There are many large deer in many areas...you would not think of Ohio as a big buck state...but it is..as is Indiana, Illinois, Iowa, kansas, Nebraska, wisconsin, ...just enjoy where you are....I bet there are a few nice deer out your way too...head east young man .

Thank you Ebbs...

Here is my first, six
, and eight









Here is number five, and seven









Other are not as big as these boys...most taken with a crossbow.​


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL, he knows me all right. Just spoke with him on the phone this afternoon. Talking loads and PRAIRIE DOG hunting opps when they're in town in a couple weeks!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So....what rifle is he bringing ?? :huntingrifle:I am happy for you Ebbs ! That was your father in the truck when you saw those elk ???

Does he have any interest in elking ?

Take him trout fishing too /


----------

